# R.A.M



## DIAMONDRAILS (Feb 2, 2009)

There is this really good program going on here in TN. I don't know where all they travel but here is the site: www.ramusa.org they give you a eye exam and glasses if you need them, they do dental work and medical work....Check it out. They don't ask questions or take any information.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 29, 2009)

im in desperate need of glasses! im totally going to hit this up when we get out your way!


----------

